# Your past professions before you owned your own business?



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

chrisherk said:


> hey MD, what happened between being a union elec, to becoming a non union elec. just curios because i was a union elec, and the difference in pay was drastic . i would never start a union co. though. Profit margin too small


Union work is cool if you don't mind possibly driving an hour or two each way to jobsites. Add in classwork on top of that... it's a killer. Getting in with a local contractor who does a lot of scale work isn't really a pay cut. My wife is a nurse anyhow, so household finances aren't really an issue. There comes a point in many people's career when they make "enough", and other things like job type, working conditions, and the people with whom you work are more important. I guess that's where I was at when I made the switch. Becoming a zillionaire isn't one of my goals. Not suffering a premature heart attack is.


----------



## chrisherk (Dec 11, 2005)

MD, thats exactly why i quit. Everyone told me i was crazy for giving up the cushy, high paying job. truth is i lost interest in it. Im now trying to follow my passion into excavating and building, or a buisiness i call my own.
chris


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I tell you one thing...being a painter isn't something you aspire to be. It just kinda happens. I never thought in a million years I'd do this for a living, let alone own my own business...but I just happened to stumble onto something that I like doing, and I think that is the key. If you like doing it you can do it forever. Work for me is like getting paid to play all day long...that's a feeling that no salary can ever replace.


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

If it's not fun, why do it!:thumbsup:


----------



## justin savage (Apr 4, 2005)

grew up on a dairy farm,then the air force for 4 years, then general dynamics building composite aircraft parts,then an aicraft mechanic for the airlines. justin


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

Painting, cook,resteraunt manager,industrial roofing,meatcutter,gofer,car runner,battery plant machine operator.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

framer throughout high school "except wrestling season", USMC 4 yrs (2nd Reconnaisance BN, 2 Mar Div), Offshore Sat Diver 6 yrs, Custom Decks & Carpentry 4 yrs.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Started back at 14 as busbot, worked at restraunt and threw the ranks "upto" cook and got through high school, worked in a large nation wide cabinet manufactuer in the assembly and shipping dept. and started helping grandfather doing this kinda work for money more seriously (did the 3rd shift &1st shift schedule for a year) decided to go on my own after I bought needed tools to do what I'd been helping gramps do. Hit a slow spot since I was just sub contracting so got into diesel mechanics, ended up as shop supervisor after a year, then that company moved our facility back north and I did'nt wanna move despite very lukrative offers. Took a job running heavy equipment in the concrete proffession doing federal jobs-federal jobs were done for year and I got back to "normal" wages so went back on my own


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Ah a framer. However a long time ago well it seemed I had a paper route, shipping and recieving, (I don't really know the title of this one) working in the county records department doing micro fische. Those job were before the age of 16. At age 17 I worked fast food for three months saved up 300 bucks then got in to "sales". By 18 I was sick of "sales" and grunted for a framing crew. Now look at me. LOL


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

At 10 I had a "Creeple People" kit that had molds where you pour in the liquid and make rubber monsters. I used to make them and take them to school and sell them. I also picked blueberries, washed C141 cargo planes on an AF Base, dishwasher, then got into construction work in my senior year of high school under CIE program. Nothing but construction since then (1976).


----------



## pitterpat (Sep 25, 2005)

Woodcrafter74 said:


> Paperboy at age 9 (always had cash in my pocket), Burger King manager through college, financial analyst for a Nuclear utility, and now building decks, cabinetry and home remodeling.
> I would never have thought that a masters in finance would qualify me to operate a table saw--who knew? Just doing what I enjoy.


Sounds familar.

I worked iin my uncle's fast food rest for 6 mon. @ age 13or 14; this led me to rule out ever working in a restaurant again if I can help it and not wanting to work for family again. Next job was each summer I had odd jobs at home during the summer, I played sports in school every season I could during HS. Then work in transportation dept for the St. of OH, college, played basketball and lettered 4 years in college. @ college, worked in bookstore, St. of OH in summer, landscaping crew @ college, light maintenance in hotel, dispatcher @ a truck company, dock supervisor, distribution center supervisor, office worker, delivery driver, industrial engineering, driver supervisor, loading supervisor, human resoures, MBA, safety consultant, dock supervisor....which all lead to me being a HandyWOMAN now. (from delivery driver on at the same company)

Like Woodcrafter74 said, who knew that an MBA would qualify me to wear blue jeans everyday. But it is what I enjoy.:laughing:


----------



## GEB7678 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hmm, Mini Golf/Ice Cream/Garden Canter Helper, Hobby Shop Clerk, Papa Gino's Pizza, CVS Clerk/photo dept., Then started working in family buisness- Metal finishing(where I started doin building maintanence), Apartment Maintanence, back to the family bus., then worked for start-up trying to sell fire retardant coatings and additives:thumbdown , buisness owner(handyman):thumbup: never been happier


----------



## Bukemdano (Mar 12, 2005)

Dishwasher to cook at the local pondo, Aluminum polisher, Foundry rat making counter sinks (forklift weights). Computer IT, Welding semi truck suspensions, Medical Transcription the last 5 years that lets me do odd jobs in home improvement. I am currently building my first and own home. Almost done !!! :w00t:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Alright, since people are now going way back to their youth, I'll chime in now...

Shovelling snow (with a SHOVEL)
Picking strawberries (made a whole $1 for every 8 quarts picked)
Cutting & trimming grass (push mower and hand trimmers)
McDonald's
Landscaping (laying sod mostly)
Store clerk (24 hr. gas bar)
Electrical Supply store delivery guy (boss was a drunk & sleeping with the secretary)
Construction General Labourer
Security Guard
TSE Trading Floor File Clerk
TSE Trading Floor Input Operator
TSE Trading Services Rep
TSE Trading Services Team Leader
TSE Trading Services Manager
Financial Engineer (E*TRADE)
TSE Trading Services Manager (again!)
Project Manager (Transamerica Life)

and finally... A happy and contented Deck Builder and business owner! :thumbup:


----------



## specwood (Sep 5, 2005)

High school:
Gas station attendant
Convenience store cashier
Lifeguard
Landscaper
Carpenter
Warehouse worker

College:
Millwork apprentice
Carpenter
Box/container designer
Carpenter
Exhibit/cabinet builder
Carpenter

Graduate:
Carpenter
Construction sales rep
Carpenter
Insurance claims adjuster
Carpenter
Business owner/Carpenter


----------



## rspainhower (Sep 22, 2005)

@ 16 worked inventory at a wrecking yard (that lasted a month), then a Janitor for a year. @17 started as a grunt for a master tile setter, progressed to apprentice, and then to decent setter. He got out so I went to ITT Technical and got a Degree in computer network systems, while in college I was a meter reader for my local city power service. After college got a job in IT Department for a Credit Union, Hated it, So I went back into Tile for a flooring store my brother was working for. Worked there for a year and was struggling so I got a job in the IT Division of Utah State Government. And I do Tile on the side working for myself.


----------

